
Video surveillance recorders RIDDLED with 0-days - kushti
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/07/nuuo_netgear_surveillance_recorders_riddled_with_0days/
======
dsfyu404ed
At what point is code so bad that it no longer has zero days and security
failures are within the realm of intended/expected behavior?

Pretty much every networked camera software that's been tested turns out to be
crap with little if any thought put into security and at this point nobody is
surprised, in fact it's pretty much expected.

~~~
veli_joza
Particularly lousy work considering their product is specifically used for
security.

------
bigdubs
Did the headline have to have `RIDDLED` capitalized? Feels sensationalist.

~~~
jagermo
It's the register. So yes, it was capitalized, of course :)

~~~
sohkamyung
With the sale of most of Yahoo!, I'm going to miss the Register's "Yahoo!
Exclamation! Headlines!" style...};-)

